
Smelly std::pair and std::tuple - AndreyKarpov
https://arne-mertz.de/2017/03/smelly-pair-tuple/
======
makecheck
I think Python's "named tuple" is an interesting middle approach. It allows a
somewhat-descriptive collection of data fields that has the benefits of a
class without requiring quite as much effort to create. Therefore, a Python
named tuple has some immediately-obvious benefits (unlike the C++
std::tuple<>, whose benefits are FAR less clear).

Off the top of my head, the main value in tuple<> would be to greatly simplify
the effort of implementing certain operators in a class, such as less-than.

